# Bands and Chains for Bodybuilding?



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2012)

From Clint Darden... All around awesome dude!


----------



## losieloos (Nov 2, 2012)

Seems like a good way to change things up but wouldn't fall in love with it


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 2, 2012)

bought some chains today, 3/8 x 7ft long gonna use them for compound movements


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 4, 2012)

i like.. no i love chains, used them today on bench day wanted more weight so i clipped a 10 pnder to the chain on each side. you can handle a lot more weight without a spot


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 4, 2012)

I love implementing bands


----------



## JOMO (Nov 4, 2012)

And of course...THE HOUSE OF BICEPS! Great info in Clints vids.


----------

